# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  Lupenbrille

## roman74

Hallo,
ich mchte meine Lupenbrille mit der 3,5-fachen Vergrerung verkaufen. Die Brille ist in einem neuwertigen Zustand. Ich hatte sie fr 400 Euro gekauft und mchte jetzt nur noch 200€ dafr haben. 
http://www.eagleopticalproducts.com/.../black-hgy.jpg

http://www.eagleopticalproducts.com/...ety_frames.htm

Kontakt bitte unter: shwarts@gmail.com

----------

